# Water at the Folkestone terminal of the tunnel



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

There is a borne at the Folkestone terminal of the Tunnel. (It is next to the coach park). We are assured by the tunnel authorities that it is available to motorhomers.
Has anyone used it? 
Will it give fresh water or is it only waste water?

Thanks

Safariboy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

As far as I am aware, there are no facilities at the Eurotunnel terminal other than parking. Certainly have never seen any facilities or anyone looking for them.
Gerry


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

What's a borne?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

This will probally be the coach facility as they need to have access to fresh water for the on board toilets as well as cleaning the vehicle. Lots of coach parks have these. bear in mind they often use the hose to flush the loo out with so make sure you connect your own hose and fittings and disinfect. 

Phill


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Not used it but it is definitely there, in the furthest corner near the coaches 
51.097133,1.123201 

Martin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.motorcaravanning.com/travel/aires.htm

tony


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

As you go to park just carry on straight and its right in front of you in the left hand corner but its only on this side of the tunnel none on the other side

joe


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Picture of the facilities at this end of the tunnel. Chasper.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chasper said:


> Picture of the facilities at this end of the tunnel. Chasper.


Thank you very much all.

We investigated the facilities when we used the tunnel in April and found the dump for both coach loos ( V. smelly ) and motorhome loos and grey water but no fresh water that we would be prepared to use, other than in a *really * dire emergency !

Apologies for not updating this post...we forgot about it.

What would be really useful is a dump on the return-to-UK end of the tunnel.

G ( OH of safariboy)

Edit: Two more photos we took showing the water point- used for washing coaches and coach loos, and the drive over dump with a nice big slit in the centre for motorhome wheels to drop into. The red brick bit is the motorhome cassette dump, with tap to wash with.


----------

